# Wedding crashers! Brazen Florida couple try to tie the knot at $5.7million mansion believing it was vacant and even tell guests it's THEIRS - before b



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 22, 2021)

*Shenita Jones and Courtney Wilson planned to tie the knot at a $5.7 million estate with 7.2 acres of sprawling land in Southwest Ranches, Florida*
*It is owned by Nathan Finkel - an heir to the IHOP restaurant franchise empire *
*Wilson had posed as a prospective buyer to visit the home leading up to the day*
*The couple shared a detailed wedding website inviting their guests to join them for a lavish ceremony at what they described as 'our dream home and Estate' *
*They also invited their guests to return to 'our home' - which they dubbed 'The Wilson's Estate' - the next day for brunch around 'our resort style pool' *
*Finkel knew nothing of their plan until Wilson showed up on the morning of the big day on April 17 and bumped into the real owner*
*A 911 call revealed a baffled Finkel saying people were 'trespassing' on his property and had told him it was 'God's message' they should be wed at his home*

A brazen Florida couple tried to throw a lavish wedding at a mansion believing it was vacant, and even told guests it was their own home, only to be confronted on the big day by the confused owner who called 911. 

Shenita Jones and Courtney Wilson planned to tie the knot at the $5.7 million estate with 7.2 acres of sprawling land in Southwest Ranches, Florida, currently owned by an heir to a lucrative IHOP restaurant franchise, according to the Sun Sentinel. 

Wilson had allegedly posed as a prospective buyer to visit the home several times in the weeks leading up to the nuptials after it was posted on realty sites.

A detailed wedding website invited guests to join the bride and groom for a lavish ceremony at what they claimed was 'our dream home', even calling the property 'The Wilson Estate.' 

But, the couple had not even hired the property - let alone bought it - and the real owner Nathan Finkel knew nothing of their plan until Wilson showed up on the morning of the big day.

A 911 call on April 17 revealed a baffled Finkel telling the dispatcher people were 'trespassing' on his property and had told him it was 'God's message' that they should be wed at his home.   







+13


A brazen Florida couple (pictured Shenita Jones and Courtney Wilson) invited guests to their wedding at a vacant mansion they hadn't hired, only to turn up for the ceremony and be confronted by the confused owner who called 911





+13


The couple planned to tie the knot at a $5.7 million estate with 7.2 acres of sprawling land in Southwest Ranches, Florida, (above) that is currently owned by an heir to the IHOP restaurant franchise empire
The bizarre incident began some weeks ago when Wilson started making multiple visits to the mansion pretending he was interested in buying it, Town Attorney Keith Poliakoff told the Sentinel.

The estate, featuring a 16,313-square-foot nine-bed home, is on the market for $5.7 million. 

It was first listed for $7.25 million back in 2019 but the price has been slashed since. 

With its grand ballroom, two-story gentleman's bar, movie theater, two-lane bowling alley, pool, tennis court and dance studio, it seems the couple eyed it as the perfect venue for a dream wedding.

Poliakoff said Wilson took many photos and then asked the owner if he could use the property as his wedding venue. 

Finkel said no to the request, Poliakoff said. 

But the couple appear to have ignored his response, with their elaborate wedding website detailing their lavish nuptials at the home. 

The bride and groom planned their wedding for 3:30 pm on April 17 at the property at 5550 Hancock Road.

In the invite, the couple claim it is their property, describing it as 'our home' and even renaming it 'The Wilson's Estate'. 






+13


The bride and groom invited guests to join them for a lavish ceremony at the property, claiming it was their home and even renaming it 'The Wilson's Estate'





+13


They planned their wedding for 3:30 pm on April 17 at the property at 5550 Hancock Road which they described as 'our dream home and Estate' 





+13



Jones and Wilson also invited their guests to return to 'our home' the next day for a 'wonderful Sunday brunch' featuring 'delicacies from our renowned chef on our resort style pool, while being entertained by the sounds of a live Jazz band'
The ceremony was to be followed by a 'Red carpet cocktail hour' and a reception that would continue into the night, ending at 2:30 am. 

'It is our honor to welcome you into our dream home and Estate, to share this special occasion with us,' the website reads.

'We are excited to celebrate our wedding night with you and look forward to a wonderful evening of celebration, exquisite feast and dancing. At our Royal Extravaganza!'

Jones and Wilson also invited their guests to return to 'our home' the next day for a 'wonderful Sunday brunch' featuring 'delicacies from our renowned chef on our resort style pool, while being entertained by the sounds of a live Jazz band.'

But the wedding day didn't quite go as planned, as Wilson and another person turned up on the morning of the ceremony to find the real owner home, the Sentinel reported.  

Finkel called the police to report that people were trespassing and telling him that it was 'God's message' that they should hold their wedding on his property.


have people trespassing on my property,' Finkel said in the 911 call. 

'And they keep harassing me, calling me. They say they're having a wedding here and it's God's message. I don't know what's going on.  

'All I want is [for] it to stop. And they're sitting at my property right at the front gate right now.'  

Two officers responded to the scene and told Wilson to leave 'and not to come back,' Finkel told the Sentinel.

No charges were brought against the couple. 

Wilson did not want to talk about the failed wedding day when approached by the Sentinel.  

'I don't want to talk about it,' he said. 

Poliakoff told the Sentinel it must have come as a 'shock' to Wilson to bump into Finkel. 






+13


The home (above), featuring a 16,313-square-foot home nine-bed property, is on the market for $5.7 million





+13


With its grand ballroom, two-story gentleman's bar, movie theater, 2-lane bowling alley, pool, tennis court and dance studio, the estate makes the perfect venue for a dream wedding





+13


It was first listed for $7.25 million back in 2019 but the price has been slashed since
'The guy figured it was a vacant house and didn't realize Nathan lived on the property in a different home,' he said. 

'This guy had no idea he lived there. You know the shock that must have been on his face when he showed up at the gate and the owner was home?' 

It is not clear if the couple has planned a new venue to get married in - this time one that they either own or have hired.  

Broward County records show a marriage license was issued to the couple last week, but they had not registered as married by Wednesday. 

On their wedding website, Jones and Wilson regale their love story, revealing how they 'discovered love in a pandemic' and referring to themselves as 'the Royal couple.'

They met in high school where they were both student athletes, graduating from the same class, they wrote. 

While Jones was 'very focused' and had dreams of getting a basketball scholarship, Wilson was a 'bad boy' football player and the two lost touch.






+13


The couple also share their love story on the wedding website, regaling the tale of how they 'discovered love in a pandemic' and referring to themselves as 'the Royal couple'


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## frizzy (Apr 22, 2021)

Shocked at the caucasity!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 22, 2021)

A property this size probably has a pool house bigger than most homes. Sounds like the owner was living there and stayed out of sight when they came to visit. I'm just surprised at the willingness to look like a fool on such an important date. It's not just personally embarrassing. It's outing yourself as a scammer among friends, family, co-workers, etc. My sense of self preservation would never allow me to do it. That and it's dishonest. 

They thought they were going to be stuntin on the guests. I bet a lot of guests RSVP'd just to see it for themselves. I assume the bride was in on it. She had to know since the invitation was claiming it was their home. Part of me hopes she didn't know but I know that can't be true. They're scammers in love. Wonder if they're relationship survived this wedding fiasco.

Can't get over the nerve of telling the owner it's God's will they get married there. If I was on the fence, that would've settled it for me. Not willingly letting crazy folks into my home after I've already said no. Have to admit that using a vacant luxury home is a great idea for a lavish wedding. Could be a money making idea but in that tax bracket it would be small change. Could maybe cover the utilities and some change.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm guessing they were going to pass it off as a home they just purchased? From the pic shown it looks like there wasn't any furniture. That's suspicious even for a new home that's hosting an event. There should've been a furnished seating area and maybe a dining area inside in case it rained.

idk why I'm giving this so much thought. I read it and it was funny in a weird, uncomfortable way. Then I imagined it happening and it was hilarious in a crazy way. Did they send a mass text cancelling the wedding or did people show up and end up being turned away by the police? How do you go to work and face people you invited after they showed up to your wedding and were turned away by the police for trespassing? I'm guessing family probably knew something wasn't right since you can't fake that kind of come up.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 22, 2021)

What is the deal with everyone wanting to call themselves royalty in the last few years? You can be successful and awesome just being a non royal person. Your baby doesn’t have to be named Kang or Reign.


Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> The couple also share their love story on the wedding website, regaling the tale of how they 'discovered love in a pandemic' and referring to themselves as 'the Royal couple'


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 22, 2021)

I’m mad at all the typos in the invitation.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 22, 2021)

frizzy said:


> Shocked at the caucasity!



These fools are negroids.


----------



## frizzy (Apr 22, 2021)

TrulyBlessed said:


> These fools are negroids.
> 
> View attachment 471611


I know...but their actions were not.


----------



## Kanky (Apr 22, 2021)

I blame Joanne the scammer.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 22, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> A property this size probably has a pool house bigger than most homes. Sounds like the owner was living there and stayed out of sight when they came to visit. I'm just surprised at the willingness to look like a fool on such an important date. It's not just personally embarrassing. *It's outing yourself as a scammer among friends, family, co-workers*, etc. My sense of self preservation would never allow me to do it. That and it's dishonest.
> 
> They thought they were going to be stuntin on the guests. I bet a lot of guests RSVP'd just to see it for themselves. I assume the bride was in on it. She had to know since the invitation was claiming it was their home. Part of me hopes she didn't know but I know that can't be true. They're scammers in love. Wonder if they're relationship survived this wedding fiasco.
> 
> Can't get over the nerve of telling the owner it's God's will they get married there. If I was on the fence, that would've settled it for me. Not willingly letting crazy folks into my home after I've already said no. Have to admit that using a vacant luxury home is a great idea for a lavish wedding. Could be a money making idea but in that tax bracket it would be small change. Could maybe cover the utilities and some change.


Neither one of them can ever live this down.  This story is going to be repeated at every sides family gatherings FOREVER.   I agree dude thought that since he didn't see the owner during the house tours that meant the owner wasn't there.   Welp, that did not work.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 22, 2021)

They're too old for this. I know it looked empty but this was too easily undone. If the owner hadn't lived there, the neighbors would've complained once they saw all the cars headed to the property. Did they pay deposits for the live jazz band, catering, photographers, etc knowing this could go sideways? Or did they try to scam them too?

It shouldn't matter but I want to know what he was driving. If this man was driving a rusted gold Kia while inviting people to his estate and referring to himself as royalty then I'll be down for the count.


----------



## SoniT (Apr 22, 2021)

The nerve of these people! That's crazy.


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 22, 2021)

LOL!  If they'd consistently called it their "dream home" then they probably could've played it off.  ("Well, this *is* the house of our dreams.  We never said we owned it.")


----------



## winterinatl (Apr 22, 2021)

$5 mil is a bargain for that estate...

I am amazed this couple thought they could get away with this. Just stupid.


----------



## frizzy (Apr 22, 2021)

So, I'm assuming the whole thing, ceremony and reception was to be held outside?  Also assuming there was no lockbox with the keys to the property....was he a Realtor?

So many questionable what-ifs and what-abouts to ask...but this is for sure te DUMBEST stunt I've heard about in years.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 22, 2021)

frizzy said:


> So, I'm assuming the whole thing, ceremony and reception was to be held outside?  Also assuming there was no lockbox with the keys to the property....was he a Realtor?
> 
> So many questionable what-ifs and what-abouts to ask...but this is for sure te DUMBEST stunt I've heard about in years.


Even if he was he wouldn't be able to just walk into a property like this. In the call to the police, the owner said they're at the gate. I'm guessing the owner left the gate open when he had showings scheduled. This guy probably assumed it was like that all the time.


----------



## Peppermynt (Apr 23, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Even if he was he wouldn't be able to just walk into a property like this. In the call to the police, the owner said they're at the gate. I'm guessing the owner left the gate open when he had showings scheduled. This guy probably assumed it was like that all the time.


Lol - this is really pressing you! If they had thought it through half as much as you they might've pulled it off!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 23, 2021)

frizzy said:


> Shocked at the caucasity!


me too, thought it was some crazy yt people but no its some crazy black people.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 23, 2021)

Peppermynt said:


> Lol - this is really pressing you! If they had thought it through half as much as you they might've pulled it off!


I'm not pressed. Just surprised and oddly disappointed. They're too old and black for this. They're lucky they weren't locked up. This could've gone sideways worse than it already did.


----------



## cocosweet (Apr 23, 2021)

TrulyBlessed said:


> *These fools are negroids.*
> 
> View attachment 471611


That's what makes the caucasity all the more shocking! 
If this is their way of trying to manifest a better lifestyle for themselves, they are doing it wrong.


----------



## awhyley (Apr 23, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> *Can't get over the nerve of telling the owner it's God's will they get married there.* If I was on the fence, that would've settled it for me. Not willingly letting crazy folks into my home after I've already said no. Have to admit that using a vacant luxury home is a great idea for a lavish wedding. Could be a money making idea but in that tax bracket it would be small change. Could maybe cover the utilities and some change.



THIS!!!  How you gon put Jesus in the middle of your lie!  Their philosophy;


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 23, 2021)

I need to know, had they already paid for catering and what not?


Like, they must've took L's on a massive level.


----------



## LiftedUp (Apr 23, 2021)

This is embarassing


----------



## Kanky (Apr 23, 2021)

Attending a wedding is a lot of trouble. Imagine taking time off work, getting all dressed up, getting your hair and makeup done and purchasing a nice gift only to show up at the wedding location and be looked at like you are a crazy person instead of a wedding guest. I would be heated if I put on my spanx, heels and eyelashes for this mess. I bet that anyone who had to travel to get there is pissed.


----------



## frizzy (Apr 23, 2021)

I wonder if they've hit the Justice of the Peace like they should have in the first place. 

If they do get married.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 23, 2021)

frizzy said:


> I wonder if they've hit the Justice of the Peace like they should have in the first place.
> 
> If they do get married.


Odds are they aren't getting married. Her people will blame it on him. She won't be able to say anything to defend their actions. If she's smart she'll walk away. I'm guessing this was his idea though she's a new fool for thinking it would work.


----------



## Peppermynt (Apr 23, 2021)

Ok in the theme of schemers, I’m watching this Netflix documentary about some Fyre Island music festival that scammed people out of money. Ja Rule was involved lol. I’m 1/3 of the way in but it has potential for high levels of ******  Maybe these two should be just “bought” an island 

Seen “FYRE: The Greatest Party That Never Happened” on Netflix yet?









						Watch FYRE: The Greatest Party That Never Happened | Netflix Official Site
					

The Fyre Festival was billed as a luxury music experience on a posh private island, but it failed spectacularly in the hands of a cocky entrepreneur.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## awhyley (Apr 23, 2021)

Peppermynt said:


> Ok in the theme of schemers, I’m watching this Netflix documentary about some Fyre Island music festival that scammed people out of money. Ja Rule was involved lol. I’m 1/3 of the way in but it has potential for high levels of ******  Maybe these two should be just “bought” an island
> 
> Seen “FYRE: The Greatest Party That Never Happened” on Netflix yet?
> 
> ...



Only 1/3 of the way in?  You haven't seen the mess yet.  
(And you know Ja Rule can't afford no island)


----------



## Peppermynt (Apr 23, 2021)

awhyley said:


> Only 1/3 of the way in?  You haven't seen the mess yet.
> (And you know Ja Rule can't afford no island)


Girl I’m eagerly anticipating it cause this sounds like a whoooooole lotta mess about to jump off.


----------



## Peppermynt (Apr 23, 2021)

One hour in. 

Dude that had to go get the water though. 

Happy I haven’t seen any of us so far. 

Ok I’ll stop derailing but this is seriously insane. I love Netflix


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 23, 2021)

Peppermynt said:


> Seen “FYRE: The Greatest Party That Never Happened” on Netflix yet?


There was a whole separate thread on it when it was released


			https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/joanne-would-be-proud-ja-rules-luxury-music-festival-is-a-hot-steaming-unorganized-mess.817003/


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 24, 2021)

Peppermynt said:


> Ok in the theme of schemers, I’m watching this Netflix documentary about some Fyre Island music festival that scammed people out of money. Ja Rule was involved lol. I’m 1/3 of the way in but it has potential for high levels of ******  Maybe these two should be just “bought” an island
> 
> Seen “FYRE: The Greatest Party That Never Happened” on Netflix yet?
> 
> ...


I’ve been meaning to watch this. I know what I’m doing this morning, thanks lol


----------



## SoniT (Apr 24, 2021)

Peppermynt said:


> Ok in the theme of schemers, I’m watching this Netflix documentary about some Fyre Island music festival that scammed people out of money. Ja Rule was involved lol. I’m 1/3 of the way in but it has potential for high levels of ******  Maybe these two should be just “bought” an island
> 
> Seen “FYRE: The Greatest Party That Never Happened” on Netflix yet?
> 
> ...


I've seen this documentary.  There's also one on Hulu.


----------

